# Would you do it now?



## Misty (Oct 5, 2008)

Hello again

I discovered this website yesterday and spent almost 2 hours sat reading back over old threads. Fantastic forum full of interesting and informative stuff.

Just wanted to say congratulations to all of you for being part of such a useful site, it really does help and advise newbies like myself. I'm sure sometimes you see the same questions over and over but thanks for your patience in answering them time and time again.

I mentioned in my first thread that I am planning to move to Mallorca early next year - with my brother and his wife and our 86 year old mother. We have decided to sell up all our homes and give Mallorca a really good try for a few years. Mum loves the island and the weather really improves her health - worth any niggling doubts as far as we are concerned. 

So apart from genuinely wanting to thank all of you for the forum content, I did pick up that quite a bit of the advice is cautious and although helpful it is also a bit scary at times (we were going to bring our 2 cats but thanks to some reading last night we plan to re-think that now)

So my question is would you still make the move knowing what you know now?

Regards 

Teetime


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Teetime said:


> Hello again
> 
> I discovered this website yesterday and spent almost 2 hours sat reading back over old threads. Fantastic forum full of interesting and informative stuff.
> 
> ...



An interesting question. I wanna see what everyone else here says to that too.

Personally for me, YES, we'd definately do it now, but then we only moved here the beginning of the year so not much has changed. 

We wouldnt have done it if we were relying on finding work here tho, times are hard here, worse than the UK and without the social security safety net. My husband has his own business in the UK and commutes, sadly he has to be in the UK more at the moment (2 weeks there and five days here) cos although his business is good, he's aware of the economic climate and is making sure it stays good

It seems to me that the people that have done the best out here, in general are those that moved out here 5 or 6 years ago. They came over on the "crest of the wave" and managed to secure a life here while Spain was still up and coming and growing. Today, Spain is suffering the financial crisis, along with the rest of Europe, USA etc.

I've recently met some people here who have been here a couple of years and are stone broke. They scratch around for a living here and seem to spent most of their time in bars spending it. They seem to be rock bottom, both financially and mentally - they are not enjoying life here thats for sure

So if you're gonna do it, make sure you can be self sufficient for as long as possible. and be very careful of burning your bridges - renting is maybe a good option to start with cos property prices are falling rapidly

Jo


----------



## Misty (Oct 5, 2008)

jojo said:


> An interesting question. I wanna see what everyone else here says to that too.
> 
> Personally for me, YES, we'd definately do it now, but then we only moved here the beginning of the year so not much has changed.
> 
> ...


Thanks for that Jo. 

We plan to take a couple of years 'off' when we first get to Mallorca, no jobs required - we have all worked since leaving school/uni and are now in our late forties so feel we've got an opportunity to pull together and improve the quality of our lives - and Mums. 
Our plan is definately to rent for atleast 2 years (assuming we can find something suitable)and then use the second year to look around Mallorca, maybe mainlaind Spain too and make choices about buyng a business/home or maybe even moving on again.

The UK is hard at the moment - long hours working for others and the weather doesn't exactly help. We know it's a risk giving up our homes and maybe finding ourselves in trouble 10 years down the line - but hey life's too short and somethings are just worth the risk.

Glad to hear you feel that you made the right decision - good luck to you in your new life - enjoy it and don't ever forget how lucky you are to be doing it. For us it is still a bit of a dream - although getting closer each week!

Regards


----------



## Burriana Babs (Nov 22, 2007)

I must say we have been here over two years and would not change it for the world. Do it again? YOU BET. Best thing we ever did was move to Spain. We have fallen right into the Spanish way of life, yes we go out for a drink once in awhile but do not live in the bars. We love going out to eat and my husband loves working the land. We rent from a great Spanish family who have taken us in a familia and we love it. Still learning the language but geting better ever month. 

If I was in your shoes and could experience the life for a couple years no problems I would go for it. Like you say life is short.

End it with a WOOHOO not a what if.


----------



## owdoggy (Jul 23, 2008)

Teetime said:


> So my question is would you still make the move knowing what you know now?
> 
> Regards
> 
> Teetime


Aye if you don't need employment ............ not yet if you do.

We plan to retire to Southern Spain early next year despite all the prospective pitfalls ............'cos if you don't try, you'll never know


Doggy


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

I've been here just over two years now. Before I came here I did about that again in research on and off, so that by the time we came we more or less knew what to expect on all fronts.

Not much therefore has been a suprise, but I have to say the first 6 months or so were quite stressful, dealing with beaurocracy and the like whilst not speaking good enough Spanish. Luckily we had a friendly Spanish neighbour who helped us out a lot.

Its not an easy question to answer straight off ..... I don't regret coming here at all, but whether I'd come here today under the same circumstances, I'm not so sure. I certainly wouldn't buy. But I'd definately come to the same area, as I hear so many horrible things happening in other parts of Spain, and expats being treated badly .... but we seem to be in some kind of bubble just here!


----------



## Burriana Babs (Nov 22, 2007)

I find the treatment we have received very good. Maybe your bubble extends to us on the coast as well. Or at least us that try to fit in with the Spanish way of life and not trying to make this a little britain.


----------



## Misty (Oct 5, 2008)

From the sounds of it I'm glad we have decided to rent for a while first - maybe all the time, who knows? 

I have started Spanish lessons too so I hope that helps us settle in. We are not moving to create 'a little bit of England' in Mallorca - we want to be part of the way of life when possible and I figure speaking atleast some Spanish has to help. So far just tapes but from next week I have a tutor coming for 2 hours a week. 

I am nervous about the paperwork when we first arrive and settle in but that's where this forum really helps.

Thanks to you all for the head start - I even know what a Padron is and up until last night I hadn't even heard of it!

Regards


----------



## chris(madrid) (Mar 23, 2008)

I've been here for a LONG TIME - On and off since 1993 - and nonstop since 1999. I guess my case is a bit different as I came following a romantic engagement. I lived in Germany too at the time.

THE BIG LESSON I LEARNED - Line a job up first if you're going to need one to live. This even back in the days of "milk and honey", when I had a very demanded skill set. If you cant take care of yourself - nobody else will or can (some would I think - but cant afford to!).

Even getting interviews with Spanish companies can be a challenge. I've had interviewers not turn up/forget etc from one day to another. Had one turn up having overdone it at lunch. ime - if the interview is after lunch then it's often one they feel obliged to do and don't really want to - unless it's very late - say 19:00. If it's at 11:00 - it's a DAMN good sign. This I can also say as an interviewer later on! - I've been on both sides of the fence here.

Never been part of the ex-pat "movement" - basically I entered straight into Spain and always felt welcome. Yes there's red tape - but it's never worried me. I think it affects more those who come expecting things to be Anglo-Saxon but with sun. It's not and I hope it never will be. I like Spain for what it is - SPAIN - full of Spaniards.

Speaking Spanish ime is a MUST. I learned here on the streets - In fact I'm now almost uncomfortable speaking English and it takes me a short while to switch over. Took a good 6 months - with other English speakers about IT WOULD HAVE TAKEN LONGER. Patience.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Teetime said:


> enjoy it and don't ever forget how lucky you are to be doing it. For us it is still a bit of a dream - although getting closer each week!


thanks for saying that cos actually it is easy to take this life for granted, cos most of the time I do the same stuff as I did in the UK, you know, washing, ironing, house work, shopping, school run...... My friend uses the phrase "same ****, different place"!! 

I do sometimes forget to appreciate the wonderful life my family have here 



Jo


----------



## Misty (Oct 5, 2008)

Hello

Just a quick question - I've noticed that all the replies on my thread are mainland Spain and I am planning to move to Mallorca - is there a different forum for the Balearics aswell. Not that I'm planning to leave all of you, because you've been great and I WILL continue with more questions and requests for advice.

The more we talk back here the more questions we have. Two of which are

1) Is it a good idea to come over to Mallorca for a few long weekends through the winter to suss out the properties via agencies or is there a better way to find the long term villa rental.
and
2) Loved your shopping list (Stravinsky)on another thread - really useful - but what times dinner?! (I'll bring the wine)

Regards


----------



## chris(madrid) (Mar 23, 2008)

WITHOUT ANY SHADOW OF A DOUBT - YOU SHOULD VISIT AS OFTEN AS POSSIBLE, SCOUT AREAS AND SEE WHAT'S THERE. 

I've Spanish friends on Mallorca - and I know from visits that 500m up/down the road makes a HUGE difference. I'd personally head for the mountains - Just be careful of the bullets (hunting land)


----------



## Zimtony (Jun 28, 2008)

I was fotunate enough to move out here 7 years ago and I have seen a huge change over that period of time. Mostly in the number of expats who have gone back to the UK. I think that so long as you come over here and do not treat life like one long holiday, live prudently, never forget that we are the foreigners here and treat the people and country with the respect it deserves, then you should be fine. Think carefully about employment or if you are fortunate enough not to have to work, then think carefully about your cash. Many people have moved here and left their brains back in the UK and susequently lost their life savings - in the most part to fellow countrymen! Always try and integrate and do your best to learn even a smattering of the language, it will go a long way. Accept that the paperwork and beauracracy are part of the culture, relax and just enjoy! It is the most wonderful country in which to live and for me, to see my children grow and develop.


----------



## Pasanada (Feb 5, 2008)

I moved to Spain 5 years ago (with a 6 month stint in the Middle East this year) and have never regretted the move. It's broadened my mind, opened new doors and I've met some incrediable people. 

Knowing what I know now, I would still purchase property in Spain but for employment reasons, I would live in the Middle East.

Zimtony has made some excellent points as has everyone contributing to this thread.


----------



## SunnySpain (Jul 30, 2008)

Moving to Spain can be a great experience, but you would be well advised to read the other threads about doing it, before you do it.

I find myself agreeing with what many have already said, especially the comments made by Chris about liking Spain for Spain packed full of Spaniards.

There are 2 very different ways of enjoying the Spanish experience

1) Living in expat areas
2) Living where mainly the Spanish live

Personally speaking I have lived in several parts of Spain, but have never felt the need or want to live in an expat part of the peninsula. For me, life in Spain is best if you try and integrate into the community and speak the language.

After all, Spain is not all about Benidorm, San Antonio in Ibiza and the costa del sol 

Spain is a beautiful country and some of the islands are also nice, but your experience much depends on whether you have the means to obtain your objectives and that usually relates to money.

Personally I doubt I would ever enjoy living in expat communities and would never swap a weekend in the sun in the Picos de Europa for a month on the costa del sol - lol

So, if you fancy trying it, then why not give it a whirl -


----------



## Misty (Oct 5, 2008)

Zimtony said:


> I was fotunate enough to move out here 7 years ago and I have seen a huge change over that period of time. Mostly in the number of expats who have gone back to the UK. I think that so long as you come over here and do not treat life like one long holiday, live prudently, never forget that we are the foreigners here and treat the people and country with the respect it deserves, then you should be fine. Think carefully about employment or if you are fortunate enough not to have to work, then think carefully about your cash. Many people have moved here and left their brains back in the UK and susequently lost their life savings - in the most part to fellow countrymen! Always try and integrate and do your best to learn even a smattering of the language, it will go a long way. Accept that the paperwork and beauracracy are part of the culture, relax and just enjoy! It is the most wonderful country in which to live and for me, to see my children grow and develop.


Thanks for the advice - really good. I am learning Spanish, and we don't need jobs so hopefully that all helps. We want to live in the Pollenca area - preferably slightly in land, in or near the mountains. As you've been there for 7 years you may be able to help with my other question about how to find a long term rental villa. The agencies on line seem to have very limited (I found1!) villas in the area we want and then it's difficult to judge what is a reasonable price when the villas they have range from 1,300 euros to 3,500 euros a month - most being about 3,000. Is this the norm for Mallorca? 

Any ideas or comments gratefully received.

Teetime


----------



## Burriana Babs (Nov 22, 2007)

SunnySpain said:


> Moving to Spain can be a great experience, but you would be well advised to read the other threads about doing it, before you do it.
> 
> I find myself agreeing with what many have already said, especially the comments made by Chris about liking Spain for Spain packed full of Spaniards.
> 
> ...


We live on the Costa del Sol and have not submerged ourselves into the English community. We prefer the Spanish way of life and live that way. Whether you know it or not there are still a lot of Spanish living on the Costa del Sol  and you can enjoy the Spanish Spain living here also. That is not to say we do not have English friends also but we live the Spain way of life not the English.


----------



## alarholm (Oct 6, 2008)

jojo said:


> thanks for saying that cos actually it is easy to take this life for granted, cos most of the time I do the same stuff as I did in the UK, you know, washing, ironing, house work, shopping, school run...... My friend uses the phrase "same ****, different place"!!
> 
> I do sometimes forget to appreciate the wonderful life my family have here
> 
> Jo


I'm abroad too - not in Spain though and can't agree more. We really do have it good - I wouldn't want to return to the UK with my kids - I don't believe it's a place to raise children these days 

Aly


----------



## Davidakky (Oct 14, 2008)

I would never ever change my decision to come to Spain but I did that 7 years ago and things have changed dramatically over the years!
Being an independent mortgage broker I have seen clients come and go, both in business and with property. 
Be it Spain wasnt what they thought it would be or mainly, its now a lot more expensive than when they first came and money is too short!
You really need to have a good lump sum behind you because no matter what has been promissed it doesnt always happen.
Keep a bolt hole in the UK as protection and rent it out so you have an income other than pensions and somewhere to go back to if it all goes wrong!
Good luck for your future plans and if I can be of any help please let me know.
All the best,
David


----------

